# Watch For Daily Use



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

I would like to have your opinion on a good manual wind watch that is not to expensive for daily use i have 3 omega's but i am a student so I dont think it is a good thing to where them on campus what would you recomend?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

thinus - some more info might help this thread along - how much do you want to spend? - what style of watch are you after (diver, pilot etc) - new or used etc

paul


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

PaulBoy said:


> thinus - some more info might help this thread along - how much do you want to spend? - what style of watch are you after (diver, pilot etc) - new or used etc
> 
> paul


Well I have 3 seamasters a tissot seastar i want somting between 1930 and 70 wind up stainlessteel has to keep good time


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd recommend a Mido Multifort, except that you said manual wind. Any reason why you don't want an auto?

I'm wary of wearing an old watch for everyday use. A lot of "stainless" watches are actually chrome or white gold plated, and water resistance is often poor.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

A Vostok Komandirskie ticks your boxes.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

on another note, how come it's not a good idea to wear your omega and tissot on campus?


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

MSQ,

If you look at Thinus's profile you will see that that campus is in South Africa.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I tend to avoid wearing expensive watches in some circumstances. I don't mean when swimming or washing the car, but when on holiday, at the beach, travelling to some places etc.


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes I live in South africa so its not good idee I want a manual becouse the are just more apealling to me and I have a 1941 omega wind that i love what do you guys think of a cyma or a eterna I think a noher poin of intrest for me is the only the watch but the craftmanship that went in to the making the watch. I would pref an eta but please would love to have some advise

Thanks


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

I tend to vary between three watches for everyday work wear, A 1970's Soviet naval watch, a Soviet Sekonda, and an old Timex, all of which were bought from e-bay for less than five quid each. Spend eight quid on a nice new strap and they look the business. Good time keepers too.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I appreciate the appeal of an older, craftsmanship style watch, but you might consider an affordable contemporary. I asked people about "Sub-alikes," in teh style of the original Rolex Submariner, and several affordable models came up: Invicta makes a cheapie with Miyota movement, an upscale version with Swiss movement (ETA, or? I don't know), Orient makes a couple of handsome watches, Seiko has a smorgasbord of offerings, et cetera. My point is, for < US$250 you can get a serviceable auto that, if missing or killed in action, only lose you the initial expense, and not the investment of a well-cared for antique. Just a thought to balance out your criteria.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Seiko Seahorse?

50's Junghans?

AMPHIBIA!


----------

